# How to convert .smc to .bin?



## szymon170 (Aug 9, 2016)

I've got an SNES game in .smc format and I need to convert it to .bin file. Please, just don't ask me why, I just need to do that. And it was asked before. If you know how to do that, then just answer me.

This can now be closed.
I'm just dumb and I didn't browsed properly. And I was too fast. Now I know how to inject SNES ROMs to the 3DS VC. There are many threads for it.
I feel like an ignorant douchebag now for not searching this slowly.
Thanks you for your answers.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 9, 2016)

Umm you could be more polite about it. 

Click here


----------



## szymon170 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm you could be more polite about it.
> 
> Click here


Sorry, but I'm just tired of replies like "why?" or "you don't need to do that". If I ask on a forum, then I want an answer, not another question that won't help anyone.
But thanks, I'll check it out.

EDIT:
I've searched that in Google before asking that question, but that doesn't help me at all. None of the results helped me.
That's why I'm asking for help here.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm you could be more polite about it.
> 
> Click here


You'll be glad to know that LMGTFY is utterly useless as most of the results on there talk about SMDs, which are for Sega MD/Genesis, instead of SMCs.



szymon170 said:


> I've got an SNES game in .smc format and I need to convert it to .bin file. Don't ask me why, I just need to do that. If you know how to do that, then just answer me.


Sorry OP, but "bin" is horribly generic and it's also not often used in the SNES emulation community - you'll have to tell us what you need it for, if you want some help.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 9, 2016)

szymon170 said:


> Sorry, but I'm just tired of replies like "why?" or "you don't need to do that". If I ask on a forum, then I want an answer, not another question that won't help anyone.
> But thanks, I'll check it out.


Well i can understand that. But you do want a answer so i mean being polite helps. 
Each forum is different and has different people, I think. So is different  experience each place you go. Can't assume everyone is bad based on previous experiences. If you check romhacking.net they should have a tool for SNES Roms if you need one. To be honest i didn't know snes roms could be played in BIN format 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raulpica said:


> You'll be glad to know that LMGTFY is utterly useless as most of the results on there talk about SMDs, which are for Sega MD/Genesis, instead of SMCs.



That is what i was thinking, Bin files are for uncompressing Genesis roms and for like Iso with BIN and CUE files so i didn't know SNES can also use them too. That why i was confused.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i can understand that. But you do want a answer so i mean being polite helps.


I'll butt in here - OP is not a native speaker and I know that some languages usually lack courtesy forms (Spanish, for example - Italian is another one) when speaking normally.

What you perceive as "rudeness" could just be a literal translation of standard Polish phrasing 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That is what i was thinking, Bin files are for uncompressing Genesis roms and for like Iso with BIN and CUE files so i didn't know SNES can also use them too. That why i was confused.


Bin means just "binary", which in this case means a jumble of data, probably without an header. Still I wonder what kind of SNES-related thingy requires such an obscure format.


----------



## szymon170 (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay, but now I think that even if I will convert smc to bin it won't help me much.
I've decrypted 3DS Super Mario World from my dumped .cia file, and then extracted it. I've browsed through all the files that were here and found one file called data.bin. I think that it most likely contains the ROM of the game. I want to replace it and test if it'll work. If it would, then we wouldn't need emulators for New 3DS.

But now I think that I may be wrong, because I don't seem to find the emulator files, so this may as well be the emulator. But on the other hand, it seems too small (it's just 626,7 kB file).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> I'll butt in here - OP is not a native speaker and I know that some languages usually lack courtesy forms (Spanish, for example - Italian is another one) when speaking normally.
> 
> What you perceive as "rudeness" could just be a literal translation of standard Polish phrasing


Okay, i'll aceept that, language barriers are a existing problem and will acknowledge it. 

I do find it funny how all my bin files on my pc are associated with Snes9s emulator and not sure how that happen. I always click it by mistake and try loading the file into the snes emulator and crashing, which is annoying.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 9, 2016)

well the thing is if you explain why you want to do it people may have better advice for you, but as it stands simply renaming .smc to .bin should be what you want i assume....but seeing as nobody knows what it is your trying to achieve we don't truly know

EDIT: ok well now you explain what exactly it is your trying to do we can help, there is guides and tools for making snes injections, afaik nintendo have their own custom header setup for snes roms, so you will need to use a purpose built tool that converts to snes VC format specifically


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 9, 2016)

szymon170 said:


> Okay, but now I think that even if I will convert smc to bin it won't help me much.
> I've decrypted 3DS Super Mario World from my dumped .cia file, and then extracted it. I've browsed through all the files that were here and found one file called data.bin. I think that it most likely contains the ROM of the game. I want to replace it and test if it'll work. If it would, then we wouldn't need emulators for New 3DS.
> 
> But now I think that I may be wrong, because I don't seem to find the emulator files, so this may as well be the emulator. But on the other hand, it seems too small (it's just 626,7 kB file).


Are you trying to use a rom hack on virtual console or something?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

szymon170 said:


> Okay, but now I think that even if I will convert smc to bin it won't help me much.
> I've decrypted 3DS Super Mario World from my dumped .cia file, and then extracted it. I've browsed through all the files that were here and found one file called data.bin. I think that it most likely contains the ROM of the game. I want to replace it and test if it'll work. If it would, then we wouldn't need emulators for New 3DS.
> 
> But now I think that I may be wrong, because I don't seem to find the emulator files, so this may as well be the emulator. But on the other hand, it seems too small (it's just 626,7 kB file).


Wait wut - I think you're slightly mixing up stuff. SMC is a SNES-rom format, the 3DS uses entirely different formats.

Also, you've extracted the contents of the game - it's just like opening up a Zip file. The ROM is usually the entire file "unzipped".


----------



## szymon170 (Aug 9, 2016)

I know how to be polite, but I just typed quickly and were more "strict". I forgot about typing "Please".


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe he's trying do a repro cartridge. and trying to flash the ROM on it. if this is what you are trying to do, Snes games are just .bin files renamed to .smc to avoid confussion.

So by just renaming the .smc to .bin, should be ok.


----------



## szymon170 (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Wait wut - I think you're slightly mixing up stuff. SMC is a SNES-rom format, the 3DS uses entirely different formats.
> 
> Also, you've extracted the contents of the game - it's just like opening up a Zip file. The ROM is usually the entire file "unzipped".
> 
> EDIT: OOOH, I GOT IT, YOU'RE TRYING TO DO VC SNES INJECTION


But there needs to ROM file somewhere in the game files, otherwise the VC wouldn't work.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

Oooh, I got it. You're trying to inject another ROM into SMW. That's called "Virtual Console injection" and has been known for ages.

And yes, it does work well with many games.


----------



## szymon170 (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Oooh, I got it. You're trying to inject another ROM into SMW. That's called "Virtual Console injection" and has been known for ages.
> 
> And yes, it does work well with many games.


Nobody has done a tutorial for it, so I thought that I would do that myself.
So, if you think about it. SNES VC injection wasn't done that many times before.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

szymon170 said:


> Nobody has done a tutorial for it, so I thought that I would do that myself.
> So, if you think about it. SNES VC injection wasn't done that many times before.


*cough* https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-nes-injection-guide.427181/


----------



## szymon170 (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> *cough* https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-nes-injection-guide.427181/


LOL
How could I miss it.
Thanks.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 9, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...es-roms-into-the-official-vc-emulator.435829/


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 9, 2016)

szymon170 said:


> Nobody has done a tutorial for it, so I thought that I would do that myself.
> So, if you think about it. SNES VC injection wasn't done that many times before.


You mean like this one? https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-nes-injection-guide.427181/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> *cough* https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-nes-injection-guide.427181/


*cough cough* well done *Pats back* Goodw work *Yawn* 

Yeah i didn't think bin file was associated with SNES either.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...es-roms-into-the-official-vc-emulator.435829/


Well, that's even better than the thread I linked to. Thanks!



ScarletDreamz said:


> You mean like this one?


C'mon, no need to be a smarty-pants about it


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 9, 2016)

szymon170 said:


> LOL
> How could I miss it.
> Thanks.


Did you look?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *cough cough* well done *Pats back* Goodw work *Yawn*
> 
> Yeah i didn't think bin file was associated with SNES either.


quite the contrary, all rom files are actually .bin files with their extension renamed to lower confusion of what the file is used for.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

Well well well. I think we can close this down. OP can now redirect his questions in the thread linked below.

I'll leave this here for future reference in case anyone finds this thread using Google: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...es-roms-into-the-official-vc-emulator.435829/


----------

